# Please Help



## lgfireman (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a cousin whose son was diagnosed with SMA (Spinal muscular atrophy) at one year of age. Now that he is older my cousin and I have been trying to find a hunt for his son that would accommodate for his medical condition. We have signed him up for a hunt with Buckmasters, with no response. Can anyone lead me in direction as to where he might possibly be able to get a chance to go hunting? 


***Spinal Muscular Atrophy (SMA) refers to a group of inherited diseases of the motor nerves that cause muscle weakness and atrophy (wasting). The motor nerves arise from the spinal cord and control the muscles that are used for activities such as breathing, crawling, walking, head and neck control, and swallowing. SMA is a rare disorder occurring in approximately 8 out of every 100,000 live births, and affecting approximately 1 out of every 6,000 to 10,000 individuals worldwide.
SMA affects muscles throughout the body. In the most common types, weakness in the legs is generally greater than in the arms. Sometimes feeding, swallowing, and respiratory function (e.g., breathing, coughing, and clearing secretions) can be affected. When the muscles used for breathing and coughing are affected and weakened, this can lead to an increased risk for pneumonia and other respiratory infections, as well as breathing difficulty during sleep. The brain’s cognitive functions and the ability to feel objects and pain are not affected. People with SMA are generally grouped into one of four types (I, II, III, IV) based on their highest level of motor function or ability.


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 17, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 18, 2012)

Outdoors without limits does exactly that and we would love to have him hunt with us. Email me at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you the info on our hunts.

http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/
Facebook, outdoors without limits-national


----------



## golffreak (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't have any contacts to offer you, but I can say God bless and send up some prayers.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 24, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 29, 2012)

I never heard back so I assume you got something set up. Hope you got him squared away with what he needs! Best of luck to you guys!!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to read arrow flinger's post. Hope it works out well for the lad.


----------

